# My First Router



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

I finally have the pleasure of being the proud owner of my very first router. :dance3: I purchased a brand new Triton TRA001AU + a brand new Triton TSA001 + a Triton Multi stand for the grand total of $517.66 delivered to my front door. Average that out... not too bad i think.:happy: Now, time to source some good quality bits... & turn some wood to chips!! Muhahaaa (please excuse the evil laugh, i'm kind of feeling like a kid in a lolly shop).:lol:
I see from most of the top experienced people here, that the cheaper end of the router bit market is one to steer clear of. Advice heeded. Being a 'newbie' i don't have much knowledge on what types of bits are for each job yet, but i'm suspecting i'll be learning that really soon. Any tips or advice will be warmly welcomed, all criticism and negativity will be...'re-routered' elsewhere....
If anyone is interested (& if i can work out how), i'll do an unboxing & upload the photos


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dan are you sure your not Dr.Evil lol 
J/k 

Sounds like you have a great start


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dan
There are six bits that every carpenter should acquire as soon as they buy a router: a straight bit, a joinery bit, an ogee bit, a rabbeting bit, a flush trim bit, and a chamfer bit. With these bits, a woodworker can do almost anything from cut out room for an inlay to create permanent joints. Whenever possible, a woodworker should go for carbide bits over high-speed steel. They may be more expensive in the short run, but they produce a smoother cut and last longer, ultimately saving the carpenter money. When woodworkers own these six bits, they are well on their way to successful carpentry projects.

After that buy them as you need them for special projects


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks like a bargain, Dan.

I buy my really cheap cutters from Bunnings [straight cutters mainly]. For better quality, I buy CMT cutters from Carba -tech.

You can get Carbi-tool cutters from Australian router bits and cutters at apworkshop.com.au


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

awesome advice, thankyou both. thanks for the link James, will check it out & will look at cabra-tech. I have a contact that worked as a rep for Triton (before & after) the GMC debacle. He has a FULL set of Triton bits that he acquired upon leaving the company that he has never used & is offering them for $10 each... don't think i can pass that up. Ill grab those essential 'base' bits (and maybe a couple of others at that price).
Thanks again for the info 

Edit: Ended up with Triton 1/2", 16 piece set for $120


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

This same ex Triton rep tells me that Triton are slowly clawing their way back & have plans to release a new '3000' series in the near future.. Anyone else heard anything like this?


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

dan073 said:


> I finally have the pleasure of being the proud owner of my very first router. :dance3: I purchased a brand new Triton TRA001AU + a brand new Triton TSA001 + a Triton Multi stand for the grand total of $517.66 delivered to my front door. Average that out... not too bad i think.:happy: Now, time to source some good quality bits... & turn some wood to chips!! Muhahaaa (please excuse the evil laugh, i'm kind of feeling like a kid in a lolly shop).:lol:
> I see from most of the top experienced people here, that the cheaper end of the router bit market is one to steer clear of. Advice heeded. Being a 'newbie' i don't have much knowledge on what types of bits are for each job yet, but i'm suspecting i'll be learning that really soon. Any tips or advice will be warmly welcomed, all criticism and negativity will be...'re-routered' elsewhere....
> If anyone is interested (& if i can work out how), i'll do an unboxing & upload the photos


one thing is to feed into the rotation of the bit, or on the left side of the bit, doesn't make a difference which side of the router table , on the left side other than that just buy the bit's that you need and not a bunch or a kit unless you are figuring out which one's you will use and than buy a better ones ??


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

Cheers, for the tips del. My router top has feed direction marks all over. The router bits i bought (well sort of committed to buy but havn't actually paid for yet) are in the attachment. 16 x 1/2" bits, total, $120.

3 Straight 
1 Flush Trim 
2 x 45 deg chamfer
3 x Roundover
1 x Cove 
1 x Box Cove 
1 x Dovetail
1 x V-Groove
1 x Classic Plunge
1 x Classic
1 x Roman Ogee
(i may see if i can swap one for a rabbet bit)
Being a newbie to routers, i can only hope this is a bargain! Opinions?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Triton owners. Just wondering. Do you take the springs out when you use them in a table? Ive always wondered why so many use them in tables.

Al


----------



## dan073 (Jul 4, 2014)

I mounted mine into the triton bench. The instruction manual tells you to do this for table mounting (well mine does). And replace the spring if you decide you use the plunge. I guess if it's mounted under the table for a long time, the spring would sag, hence the need to remove it. I'm sure some one much more experienced than myself could offer more reasons. That's just my assumption.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+1


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

dan073 said:


> Cheers, for the tips del. My router top has feed direction marks all over. The router bits i bought (well sort of committed to buy but havn't actually paid for yet) are in the attachment. 16 x 1/2" bits, total, $120.
> 
> 3 Straight
> 1 Flush Trim
> ...


that will get you going very well, and a couple spiral up cut and down cut are good, i use them instead of a streight cut, removes chips better , and a rabbet bit is good also good luck look's like you are going to try all them out just for the fun of it ?? i bet you can't wait


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Take out the spring....*

Hi Al,

I always take the spring out when using my Tritons in the tables.

Makes it easier to use the fine adjust as you are not working against the spring which will tend to push the router away from the table.

So many use them in tables as they are simply the BEST table router ever.....VBG,




Al B Thayer said:


> Hey Triton owners. Just wondering. Do you take the springs out when you use them in a table? Ive always wondered why so many use them in tables.
> 
> Al


----------



## bosswood (Oct 1, 2014)

Dan, How you liking the Triton? I'm looking to get my first router too and just wondering what you think of it. 

Also, James from Australia is on every forum post I've looked at so far and I think that's funny. lol


----------

